# ISPC 3 / nginx / ~ Zugriff auf Websites



## sydios (7. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei meine Websites von einem Plesk Server zu ISPC umzuziehen.
Bevor ich aber die IP's umstelle würde ich gerne testen ob die Websites auf dem neuen Server auch funktionieren. 
Wie genau bekomme ich den Zugriff darauf?
Ich hab schon http://neuer.server/~web1 oder auch ~client1_web1 probiert aber ich komme nicht drauf.

Vielen dank schon mal,

Syd...


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2012)

Die einfachste Lösung ist die hosts Datei Deiner Workstation, siehe FAQ:

How to access a namebased website without a DNS record « FAQforge

Der Große Vorteil in der methode liegt darin dass dasergebnis exakt dem entspricht was Du nach der DNS Umstellung bekommst. Ein Zugriff mittels ~web1 oder ähnlichem gibt es nicht da dieser mit vielen aktuellen CMS und Blog Systemen sowieso nicht funktionieren würde.


----------

